# The Best NHT Speakers for home theatre Setup Opinion Advice Needed



## limkl72 (Aug 29, 2013)

I have owned some NHT speakers, AV Receiver and Power Amp. not long ago, need advisory,ideas or any opinion and suggestion for the best setup from members


6 x NHT Absolute Zero bookshelf
2 x NHT Classic Three bookshelf
2 x NHT VT1.2 floor stand 
1 x NHT Absolute Centre
1 x NHT VS1.2 Centre 
1 x NHT NHT SW2Si Passive Subwoofer
1 x JBL PB10 Active Subwoofer

1 x Pioneer SC-LX56 AV Receiver
1 x NHT SA2 Subwoofer Amp
1 x Kenwood KM207 Stereo Power Amp

Hopefully hear from the floor soon,thanks :sn:


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

limkl72 said:


> 6 x NHT Absolute Zero bookshelf
> 2 x NHT Classic Three bookshelf
> 2 x NHT VT1.2 floor stand
> 1 x NHT Absolute Centre
> ...


Do you own the equipment listed and want to replace it? Or are you looking to start a new system from scratch?


----------



## limkl72 (Aug 29, 2013)

I had owned all those speakers and amp. already, as there are many different type of connection, just want to know the best way to connect so to get the best sound either for music or movie


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Understood. Your Pioneer receiver looks like a very nice model. Do you have space for a 9.1 system? You certainly have enough speakers, and the Pioneer can utilize front height and front wide speakers. Both are good additions to a 5.1 or 7.1 system in my opinion. In general its best to have your front left right and center speakers be identical or very closely matched. Ideally your surrounds should also be the same or similar but that is less critical. Considering your speakers are all NHT it shouldn't be a problem for you. I would use the largest speakers for the fronts (VT and VS I'm guessing).


----------



## limkl72 (Aug 29, 2013)

My Pioneer AVR is THX select2 certified , handling option 210W x 9ch / 4ohm, 170W x 9ch / 6ohm, 130W x 9ch / 8ohm
i understand using largest speakers as main and small as surround,
however there are many ways of connection, 
sort of Bi-Amping, Double Bi-Amp for the front,
this Pioneer AVR can handle easily impedeance in between 4ohm-16ohm,
it has additional 7.2 pre out from behind for connect extra Power Amp,
I have read quite lots of idea from some websites and been tried few kind of connection.

Now i m using Pioneer AVR to drive
2 centre speakers which are model NHT Absolute Centre and VS1.2 (both are actual same spec instead of different model),no pressure at all connect as parrallel, 
6 x NHT Absolute Zero as front height, side and back surround.
Then Pioneer AVR connect direct from binding post to NHT SA-2 subwoofer Amp to drive seperately NHT Classic 3 out 
from high pass filter and NHT SW2 passive sub out from low pass filter as Main front bi amp method, 
Another Pioneer AVR sub pre-out connect to JBL PB10 subwoofer, (both sub are 10")' 
I use Pioneer AVR additional pre out connect to Kenwood model KM207 Power Amp to drive NHT VT1.2 floorstand.

May be it seen a bit complicated, there's one thing i dont understand is pre out power from Pioneer AVR are too low, need volume up 50% above so can hear the sound loud and clear,
is there any hardware can boost up those Pioneer AVR pre-out before connect to Power Amp?
The reason I use additional Power Amp is I dont want to push Pioneer AVR too much to drive 2 pair of 
large NHT Speakers even though it mentions can handle 4ohm as 210 watts , cause I m not very sure whether are there enough watts power for those 2 large speakers?

Do u have any other better way or suggestion about this connection in your opinion?
Unfortunately, I can't use multi zone cause My place is a studio, the room shape is square and actual size is just good enough space for up to 9.2 surround sound, 2 pair main front speakers,1 x front corner subwoofer, 1 x rear corner subwoofer, the rest of arrangement are front height, side and back surround but front wide not suitable


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

I'd say either connect all 9 speakers directly to your Pioneer, or use the pre-amp output plus your Kenwood amp for the VT1.2 as stated. Don't worry about trying to biamp as it won't make a noticeable difference. I think you'll be very pleased with the 7.1 plus front height speakers.

Connect your sub amps to the sub output on the Pioneer and you should be good to go. Use the Pioneer's bass management to send bass to the subs (recommend starting with 80Hz as the crossover to subs).


----------



## limkl72 (Aug 29, 2013)

I think you are right, thanks a lot


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

I would probably connect the Pioneer to the VT1.2s and all the surround zeros and you centers. Then use the two sub outs of the Pioneer one to the sub amp and then to the passive the other to the JBL. I honestly don't think you need the Kenwood in the HT system, I would use it for a zone 2


----------



## limkl72 (Aug 29, 2013)

unfortunately i dont have room for zone 2.
i had tried yours method connection before, that's sound not bad actually, however its a bit pressure for Pioneer Amp to drive 2 pairs of speakers at front and it's a waste to connect NHT Classic 3 as wide surround instead of connect as Main front.
I had read and tried some ideas, now just wanna get more opinion from members.
Thanks for your reply and opinion anyway, really appreciate that


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

I just use 5 of the NHT Superzero's. My speakers are from 94' so they are 20 years old. They sound great and fill the room nicely. I am however using a Krell showcase 7 amp to drive them.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Bmxer241 said:


> I just use 5 of the NHT Superzero's. My speakers are from 94' so they are 20 years old. They sound great and fill the room nicely. I am however using a Krell showcase 7 amp to drive them.


Ferrari engine in a VW.....


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Andre said:


> Ferrari engine in a VW.....


 awesome......


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Andre said:


> Ferrari engine in a VW.....


It's been done to a Fiat... The Ferrari V8 Fiat 500


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

Andre said:


> Ferrari engine in a VW.....



True. But I don't have to upgrade my amp ever. Final purchase.

The krell does drive these NHTs to impressive results. Now I can upgrade to the Golden Ear Triton Ones and not worry about needing more amplification.


----------



## klnglim (May 12, 2014)

I just upgrade the Systems with adding 2 x Rotel RMB 1066 power amp.
Pioneer SC-LX56 will drive all surround.
Rotel RMB 1066 will connect as bridge for the front NHT VT1.2 and NHT Classic 3 , 2 central channel include NHT Absolute Centre and NHT VC1.2
Subwoofers are using NHT 10" passive sub which control by NHT subwoofer power amp and JBL 10" active sub
Surround are 6 x NHT Absolute Zero ( 2 x Front height, 2 x side surround and 2 x back surround)


----------

